# What is coming in the next 12 months?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

If your are planning to buy/put a deposit down
what are 2-3 options you are looking at?
If you have knowledge about models that will come
please share what you can mention.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

New Alloy Orbea Rise w/540WH - Fox Shimano builds priced $5,300/$6,300/$7,300 USD. Probably sold out by the time you read this ha ha.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

That Orbea does look like the ticket, especially since you can mix and match components. I reallllllly reaaallllly realllly hope this sparks some competition in the "lightweight/low-assistance" e-bike market with the Levo SL and we see the segment take off.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

nilswalk said:


> That Orbea does look like the ticket, especially since you can mix and match components. I reallllllly reaaallllly realllly hope this sparks some competition in the "lightweight/low-assistance" e-bike market with the Levo SL and we see the segment take off.


Giant - please pick up the clue phone


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

If I want light weight I’ll ride a normal bike, give me a bike with 1000wh battery fully internal and a gearbox integrated into the motor.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> If I want light weight I’ll ride a normal bike, give me a bike with 1000wh battery fully internal and a gearbox integrated into the motor.


As a counterpoint, I really loved the ride and feel of the Pivot Shuttle, a 140mm trail bike that was only 45 lbs. It is weird, but dropping 5 lbs really seems to make a difference, at least for me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

RBoardman said:


> If I want light weight I’ll ride a normal bike, give me a bike with 1000wh battery fully internal and a gearbox integrated into the motor.


^^^ This ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this ^^^ this.
=sParty


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

Jack7782 said:


> New Alloy Orbea Rise w/540WH - Fox Shimano builds priced $5,300/$6,300/$7,300 USD. Probably sold out by the time you read this ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 1959618


Yes, more like this, I’m not ready for an ebike yet, but this will be right up my alley. This one actually had me on jenson seeing if it is in stock.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

I just purchased a Giant Reign e+ 1 and are just waiting on the upgrades to get here and installed.


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> If I want light weight I’ll ride a normal bike, give me a bike with 1000wh battery fully internal and a gearbox integrated into the motor.


I struggle with this one, can a 1000W bike really coexist on trails with hikers, horses, and bikers? I’ve already had a collision with an out of control ebiker, adding 3-4x power is sure to result in more issues.

if not on the same trails then this is what I want, shocking that it’s cheaper then a lot of emtbs.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

nilswalk said:


> That Orbea does look like the ticket, especially since you can mix and match components. I reallllllly reaaallllly realllly hope this sparks some competition in the "lightweight/low-assistance" e-bike market with the Levo SL and we see the segment take off.


Have an H15 on backorder at Jenson with a mid-February 2022 ship date. H15 has Fox 36 fork and 4 piston brakes.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mvray said:


> Have an H15 on backorder at Jenson with a mid-February 2022 ship date. H15 has Fox 36 fork and 4 piston brakes.


Congrats - what color and size, shipped to you or store pickup?


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> Congrats - what color and size, shipped to you or store pickup?


Graphite, Large and shipped to me. Tried to buy local but the LBSs had no idea on availability. Still working that though. Spent a few hours on a buddy's M10 and that sold me on the Rise. Then the H models came out. First upgrade will be larger front rotor.


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

wishiwasbiking said:


> I struggle with this one, can a 1000W bike really coexist on trails with hikers, horses, and bikers?


You're a bit confused. "1000wh battery" is referring to the size of the battery, not power of the motor. Like giving a car a larger gas tank, not a larger engine, only its range is extended.

As for how other trail users would coexist with bikes with 1000W motors, in the real world they're very unlikely to notice any difference between one of those and a legal 750W bike. It's not all that obvious riding one, much less observing it--it's similar to the difference between having a fully charged battery vs one that's about dead. But I'm happy with the 750W limit, it's more power than most will ever use on public trails. 

That's something those without experience don't understand, much like "28 MPH," it sounds scary on paper, but in the real world on a single track trail it's pretty rare one is even able to use 750W for any significant period of time. In spots on a trail where most guys on 250W bikes will be in "sport" or "turbo" mode a guy on a 750W bike will generally be in a much lower power mode. Yes, they'll probably be using more power and get to the top of the climb a little faster, but it's pretty rare one is actually going to be using 3X as much power as controlling the bike/keeping it on the trail/not using up the battery in 5 minutes usually precludes it.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

wishiwasbiking said:


> I struggle with this one, can a 1000W bike really coexist on trails with hikers, horses, and bikers? I’ve already had a collision with an out of control ebiker, adding 3-4x power is sure to result in more issues.
> 
> if not on the same trails then this is what I want, shocking that it’s cheaper then a lot of emtbs.
> View attachment 1959833


Like the KTM


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dale-Calgary said:


> I just purchased a Giant Reign e+ 1 and are just waiting on the upgrades to get here and installed.


Nice. Where did you buy that?


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Nice. Where did you buy that?


My local LBS had one


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dale-Calgary said:


> My local LBS had one


Are you willing to share which one?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

wishiwasbiking said:


> I struggle with this one, can a 1000W bike really coexist on trails with hikers, horses, and bikers? I’ve already had a collision with an out of control ebiker, adding 3-4x power is sure to result in more issues.
> 
> if not on the same trails then this is what I want, shocking that it’s cheaper then a lot of emtbs.
> View attachment 1959833


Like the other replier said, I do not want more power, I want more range so I can do 50 mile, 10,000’ elevation gain rides and be out in the forest all day long. (I already do that, but I have to use a second battery). Right now I ride my ebike 80% of the time on a low power eco and only climb 20-30% faster than I do on my normal bike. Most hikers do not even know I’m on an ebike because I always slow to hiking speed when passing.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with post #19. I start whistling a little to let people know i am there. I am not a racer. Part of the reason i bought an Ebike is i do not have a car. I go fast to reach the trails than pedal back home but in the trails i never use the maximum power of my 250Watts assistance.


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> Like the other replier said, I do not want more power, I want more range so I can do 50 mile, 10,000’ elevation gain rides and be out in the forest all day long. (I already do that, but I have to use a second battery). Right now I ride my ebike 80% of the time on a low power eco and only climb 20-30% faster than I do on my normal bike. Most hikers do not even know I’m on an ebike because I always slow to hiking speed when passing.


Misread on my part, I can definitely understand wanting more range, a 50 miler would be fantastic.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

nilswalk said:


> That Orbea does look like the ticket, especially since you can mix and match components. I reallllllly reaaallllly realllly hope this sparks some competition in the "lightweight/low-assistance" e-bike market with the Levo SL and we see the segment take off.


I know bike shops do custom builds, but it'd be sick if you could do more mixing and matching as an option from the manufacturer. Like I'd want a nicer shifter and cassette on my drivetrain, derailleur and cranks aren't as important to me. Or maybe you want a lower end groupset but nicer hubs/rims. I'm guessing logistically and financially it doesn't make sense but that'd be sick if they offered that, cause you build one from scratch yourself it's gonna go over retail by at least $1,000 on a higher end bike.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> As a counterpoint, I really loved the ride and feel of the Pivot Shuttle, a 140mm trail bike that was only 45 lbs. It is weird, but dropping 5 lbs really seems to make a difference, at least for me.


I had no plans to buy it, but I test rode a Shuttle at my LBS. We all said the same thing as you, that 5lbs is SO noticable. And it's hard to explain, but it's almost like the weight is distributed differently. Like if you had two bikes that were the exact same weight, one could feel lighter than the other. That's kinda been my experience with Pivot in general, but especially on that Shuttle.

Boring aesthetics though.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

2021Mach6 said:


> I had no plans to buy it, but I test rode a Shuttle at my LBS. We all said the same thing as you, that 5lbs is SO noticable. And it's hard to explain, but it's almost like the weight is distributed differently. Like if you had two bikes that were the exact same weight, one could feel lighter than the other. That's kinda been my experience with Pivot in general, but especially on that Shuttle.
> 
> Boring aesthetics though.


I have no clue about the shuttle. Maybe that *lighter feel* comes from being shorter?
I know these last 5 years they have been pushing long stable bikes, they are not for me.
I have never been strong, especially my upper body. I tried a medium Giant and it felt like
a school bus. The next day i tried a small and it was night and day. I bought it and i love it.
It feels like i control it. I can swing it side to side, it cooperates with me like way faster 
than the same bike wich is just a size bigger. That is what i enjoy. At 53 pounds it does not
let me wish i was riding a 47 pounder.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

33red said:


> I have no clue about the shuttle. Maybe that *lighter feel* comes from being shorter?


That Shuttle I tested in Moab, was the 45 lb build, that to this day felt perfect from my first pedal stroke. I was simply not ready to spend $10,000 on an E-mtb at that time


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I never tried it. Last night out of curiosity i looked at the specs. I would probably love that short chainstay but i am enjoying my 2021 4,000$ Ebike.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

The Orbea Rise gives me hope that the industry is starting to see the light, in terms of lower price points, more durable (motor tuned for less power), and more range, all at a reasonable weight. The 540wh battery and 250wh range extender seem like an ideal combination.

If somebody could build a bike like that with a Bafang and lower spec components that I could upgrade as they wear out, and price it around $3000, I'd probably sell the bike I have.

Prior to the new Orbea, I thought Trek's E-Caliber looked like a nice option, but not until they get the price in line, and offer more range.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

_CJ said:


> The Orbea Rise gives me hope that the industry is starting to see the light, in terms of lower price points, more durable (motor tuned for less power), and more range, all at a reasonable weight. The 540wh battery and 250wh range extender seem like an ideal combination.
> 
> If somebody could build a bike like that with a Bafang and lower spec components that I could upgrade as they wear out, and price it around $3000, I'd probably sell the bike I have.
> 
> Prior to the new Orbea, I thought Trek's E-Caliber looked like a nice option, but not until they get the price in line, and offer more range.


I see things your way.

I do not need more than 60Nm
I do not need more than 500Wh
I do not need more than 10 S
I do not need a *modern post*
I do not need a big price tag.
--- I want reliable and affordable.

If you listen, i will buy and promote a decent Ebike.


----------



## Dubie B (Jun 5, 2008)

The Orbea is a great choice but I just recently purchased a new Fezzari Wire Peak Pro. Amazing price for the specs and super nice build quality. I've been riding for 25 years and ride mostly aggressive trail and all-mountain. It handles great and I'm able so throw it around in spite of the additional weight that comes with being an ebike. Legit choice for anyone looking...


----------



## kattrap (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm hoping for a Specialized Tero SL (with powerpack). Levo SL is great but just too much bike for where I like to ride. I'll continue to rent one for the day if I want to head out to Coe.


----------



## danfalk (Jun 24, 2014)

nilswalk said:


> That Orbea does look like the ticket, especially since you can mix and match components. I reallllllly reaaallllly realllly hope this sparks some competition in the "lightweight/low-assistance" e-bike market with the Levo SL and we see the segment take off.


Based off really world weights, That alloy rise is most likely going to come in at 44-45lbs I would imagine.Not sure a savings of 4-5lbs and a restricted motor os going to do what you hope for. 

The M series Rise is the one which should have already kicked off that competitiveness however it’s going to take companies time to react. My m10 Rise is 38lbs.


----------



## danfalk (Jun 24, 2014)

I’ve got the Orbea Rise M10 with the optional extender. This bike is every bit as good as the reviews say and then some. The fact that I can turn it off and still pedal it is fantastic. At 38lbs it’s amazing.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Dubie B said:


> The Orbea is a great choice but I just recently purchased a new Fezzari Wire Peak Pro. Amazing price for the specs and super nice build quality. I've been riding for 25 years and ride mostly aggressive trail and all-mountain. It handles great an I'm able so throw it around in spite of the additional weight that comes with being an ebike. Legit choice for anyone looking...


Fezzari took my money, then made me wait, and wait, and wait some more, so I cancelled the order, and bought a bike that actually existed. I have nothing to say about their quality, or the bikes themselves, they do seem like a good deal, but I wouldn't ever give them a cent again unless they had the bike in stock, and ready to ship.

They're still showing an 8-10 week lead time (which in my experience means untold months) for the entry level bike. Seems they've also adopted the E7000 motor for that bike, which isn't exactly known for it's durability.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dubie B said:


> The Orbea is a great choice but I just recently purchased a new Fezzari Wire Peak Pro. Amazing price for the specs and super nice build quality. I've been riding for 25 years and ride mostly aggressive trail and all-mountain. It handles great an I'm able so throw it around in spite of the additional weight that comes with being an ebike. Legit choice for anyone looking...
> View attachment 1960158


Nice looking finish, is that paint or raw with clear coat? Also, please post the weight, wh, price and availability - if one would attempt to buy one.


----------



## DH_WILL (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone concidered the Commencal Power 29? I'm very interested. COMMENCAL 2021 | META POWER 29 SIGNATURE BLACK / WHITE 2021


----------



## cwallace (Oct 6, 2008)

Having been on a Specialized Turbo Levo carbon 2019 for the past 2 years I’m ready to go lighter! The new Turbo Levo SL should be out soon and I’ll be on one! Also will be dropping $$$ on a Creo SL road bike. I like the upgraded electronics that came out on the newest Turbo Levo and expect them to be on my 2 choices in 2022. I just hope the Levo SL is just a standard 29’er and not a mullet.


----------



## Dubie B (Jun 5, 2008)

_CJ said:


> Fezzari took my money, then made me wait, and wait, and wait some more, so I cancelled the order, and bought a bike that actually existed. I have nothing to say about their quality, or the bikes themselves, they do seem like a good deal, but I wouldn't ever give them a cent again unless they had the bike in stock, and ready to ship.
> 
> They're still showing an 8-10 week lead time (which in my experience means untold months) for the entry level bike. Seems they've also adopted the E7000 motor for that bike, which isn't exactly known for it's durability.


That's unfortunate so I get your frustration but I know that there is a major parts shortage in general. I had mine in about 6 weeks which was less time than it took for my friend who just got a Commencal Meta Power. His took about 7 weeks. I can't say enough about their service too as they always got back promptly with any questions or concerns whether I called or texted them.


----------



## Dubie B (Jun 5, 2008)

Jack7782 said:


> Nice looking finish, is that paint or raw with clear coat? Also, please post the weight, wh, price and availability - if one would attempt to buy one.


It is called liquid silver and it looks even better than the pic. I get compliments on the overall look and color every time I've been on the trails. My large is about 51 lbs which is pretty average for most emtbs. It was $5,899.00 plus shipping and comes mostly assembled with touch up paint as well. Definitely get the "Pro" model for the few extra bucks. It is so worth it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DH_WILL said:


> Has anyone concidered the Commencal Power 29? I'm very interested. COMMENCAL 2021 | META POWER 29 SIGNATURE BLACK / WHITE 2021


From what i read that Shimano EP8 and the Shimano battery are not worth the price being asked.
Well your bike, your decision.


----------



## Dubie B (Jun 5, 2008)

33red said:


> From what i read that Shimano EP8 and the Shimano battery are not worth the price being asked.
> Well your bike, your decision.


Works awesome with super quick response and quick engagement. My buddy's Commencal Meta Power has the EP8 as well an he loves it too. I really can't complain


----------



## DH_WILL (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubie B said:


> Works awesome with super quick response and quick engagement. My buddy's Commencal Meta Power has the EP8 as well an he loves it too. I really can't complain


Ask your bud if he would change anything on the Meta Power.


----------



## Dubie B (Jun 5, 2008)

DH_WILL said:


> Ask your bud if he would change anything on the Meta Power.


So far he seems to like the Meta. He hasn't felt the need to really change anything. He ended up getting the 29" Ohlins Edition. He was originally going to get the 27.5 but I encouraged him to get the one he did if he was gonna spend the $. He likes it a lot to this point anyway.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

_CJ said:


> Prior to the new Orbea, I thought Trek's E-Caliber looked like a nice option, but not until they get the price in line, and offer more range.


My wife has an eCaliber, the $6500 build with a few upgrades, I have a C-Dale Habit Neo, your usuai 50lb bike. I did a comparison between the two here:








Review: - Cannondale Habit Neo 2 vs Trek E-Caliber 9.6, Firepower vs MPG


Cage Match Comparison between two eMTB's and how weight makes a difference.




www.skitalk.com





We all have our ideal idea of what we think we want, the question is, is there enough other people that have the same idea that makes it feasable for a brand to make it? I really like what Orbea is doing with their modular battery concept. If I am going out for a 15-20 mile ride, I wouldn't take 10 gallons of water, so why do I need 40 miles of battery. 

If the supply chain was it's usual self, chances are I would have upgraded to a new eMTB already but at this point, I am going to hold off. I might wait to see what is going to happen with internal transmissions before I change.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

SkiTalk'er said:


> My wife has an eCaliber, the $6500 build with a few upgrades, I have a C-Dale Habit Neo, your usuai 50lb bike. I did a comparison between the two here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice article. The entry level Cannondale was also on my list at the time I was looking to buy, but my local REI suddenly sent them all to Denver, and in retrospect, I'm glad I didn't buy one because it had an e7000 motor. The main attraction for me with the e-Caliber is the removable motor/battery, as I'd like to have a single bike I could use for both analog and digital rides. For sure, with that smaller battery, I think I'd have to ride it differently than the monster truck of an eMTB I have now, mainly using the motor for steep grades, and spending most of my time with the assist set in eco, or even off.

The power thing is funny. I spend 99% of my time in tour and sport modes, and I tuned the sport mode for less power, so I don't know that I'd care about the turbo level power not being there.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

_CJ said:


> The power thing is funny. I spend 99% of my time in tour and sport modes, and I tuned the sport mode for less power, so I don't know that I'd care about the turbo level power not being there


The only time I use Turbo is on the road, on the trail it is just too much power, scary.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

SkiTalk'er said:


> The only time I use Turbo is on the road, on the trail it is just too much power, scary.


Remember the old saying - if you go too slow you will crash! I think skilled riders on this forum will know what I mean. It is so much fun to power up and over the rock gardens when you have the power and weight of a . . .


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

SkiTalk'er said:


> ........I might wait to see what is going to happen with internal transmissions before I change.


I hear ya, been saying for years my next bike would be a gearbox just never made sense for me, used to run the Saint axle mounted der cause I trashed so many der's/hangers, and while the 1x drivetrains have been nice overall the rear shifting is just not up to par to the old 9/10 speed shifting. Really hoping they do something soon so I can ditch the rear der for good on my next emtb.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

DH_WILL said:


> Has anyone concidered the Commencal Power 29? I'm very interested. COMMENCAL 2021 | META POWER 29 SIGNATURE BLACK / WHITE 2021


I have had that bike for over a year. Got one of the first ones in the US and have enjoyed it ever since. Probably looking to replace it sooner than later, but any ebike I want is over $10k.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

33red said:


> From what i read that Shimano EP8 and the Shimano battery are not worth the price being asked.
> Well your bike, your decision.


Compared to what? When I bought my Commencal it was one of the cheapest options out there for a bike with top spec parts, good geo, and a reputable brand.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

33red said:


> From what i read that Shimano EP8 and the Shimano battery are not worth the price being asked.
> Well your bike, your decision.


 Sounds like you are referring to ALL Specialized Ebikes being at least 2k over priced based on the spec they come with when comparing to other brands, including Shimano.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

danfalk said:


> I’ve got the Orbea Rise M10 with the optional extender. This bike is every bit as good as the reviews say and then some. The fact that I can turn it off and still pedal it is fantastic. At 38lbs it’s amazing.


How do you get the M10 down to 38lbs? My Large M10 sits at 41lbs. with a Lyrik that‘s already 100g lighter than the Fox 36 w/mudguard. I have a 1740g wheel set which is lighter than stock and not the heaviest of tires. Saving 3 lbs doesn’t come easy. You must have a 1350g wheel set and XC tires to drop 1lb?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd like to see his build too, must be some seriously lightweight wheels/tires, which wouldn't work for me anyways. I don't see any point in spending a ton of money to save a few pounds on static weight, wheels/tires sure but still they have to hold up and I needs my Minion tires. Mine's at 42, started at 43(XL M20) then shaved a couple pounds w/lighter wheels and tubeless setup, but added some weight back on w/susp upgrade.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Are you willing to share which one?


Ridley cycle Kensington.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack7782 said:


> New Alloy Orbea Rise w/540WH - Fox Shimano builds priced $5,300/$6,300/$7,300 USD. Probably sold out by the time you read this ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 1959618


I was really excited when I saw this, but I wish they had an option to get it with the smaller battery. My rides are typically 10 miles so I have no need for all that extra battery weight. My current bike has a 650 watt battery and I get 4 - 5 rides out of it. I wish the battery was half the size.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

flyinb501 said:


> I was really excited when I saw this, but I wish they had an option to get it with the smaller battery. My rides are typically 10 miles so I have no need for all that extra battery weight. My current bike has a 650 watt battery and I get 4 - 5 rides out of it. I wish the battery was half the size.


Maybe look at the Specialized SL, or something with a Fazua motor/battery. 320wh, and 250wh respectively.


.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

_CJ said:


> Maybe look at the Specialized SL, or something with a Fazua motor/battery. 320wh, and 250wh respectively.
> 
> 
> .


The specialized is too expensive. I do like the looks of the Fazua, but there aren't many options out there. I was looking at the eZesty which looked exactly what I wanted, but then read a lot of bad reviews about reliability.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

flyinb501 said:


> The specialized is too expensive. I do like the looks of the Fazua, but there aren't many options out there. I was looking at the eZesty which looked exactly what I wanted, but then read a lot of bad reviews about reliability.


There's a fair amount of Fazua bikes on the market, but not advertised well. If you go to Fazua's website, they show all the bikes/brands that have their motors. Trek's E-Caliber, and the Bulls Wild Flow are the two I find most interesting.

.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I l


SkiTalk'er said:


> My wife has an eCaliber, the $6500 build with a few upgrades, I have a C-Dale Habit Neo, your usuai 50lb bike. I did a comparison between the two here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked your review. I just bought an Ecaliber 9.6 for my wife for the same reasons you listed. She did not want a 50lb bike. She is 62 and a strong rider, but was starting to struggle to hang on the group rides with our friends. She was killing herself to hang on and not having fun. 5 months ago, I bought her a Domane ALR+ with the Fazua motor and converted it into a gravel bike with 40mm tires and a 1x drivetrain. It rekindled her love of gravel group rides. The Ecaliber made sense as now we have 2 motors and batteries that are interchangeable, so we have alot of flexibilty for longer riding options. She is excited about it.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a deposit down on one of these, size XL. 









Scor 4060 Z LT SLX build. 160/170 EP8 720 wh



https://www.scor-mtb.com/scr_in_en/scor-4060-z-lt-slx-mountain-bike.html



Expected to arrive in April. My lbs had a size M that was already sold that I was able to see in person. They also had a couple of the acoustic versions. Very nice looking bike. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

